# I'm new, latest study, please critique



## Solace777 (Sep 11, 2017)

HTTPS://imgur.com/gallery/VKBPn

The oil painting this the second in the album. Thanks


----------



## minzed (Sep 19, 2017)

It looks really good! Nothing I'd change


----------

